# Clown Knife-Jd



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is some new pics to share....Still got some work in PS to due---But comming along nicely thus far....

View attachment 189270

View attachment 189272


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

AK Ive always liked clown knifes one of my favorite


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful pics as usual but I really luv your Jack Dempsy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

your clown knife is a sexy m**********r for sure








thanks for sharing man


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

amazing pic's, how do you do it?


----------

